# Acer "No Signal" monitor problem



## simplyflyaway (Oct 4, 2007)

There are a few threads that do not specifically indicate that the Acer monitor has this problem.

I post this thread title merely for those searching for a solution, since the other threads do not feature Acer in the title.

The problem to this issue is certainly not the video card or drivers.

The problem is the power button. In order to reset the monitor so that the "no signal" problem disappears, one must unplug the monitor power cord and plug it back in. Then, do not turn the monitor off with the power button. Just shutdown or hibernate the computer leaving the monitor power button on 24/7.

This has solved the problem in most cases.

Some posters have suggested an Acer class action.


----------

